# Question for Hostelites!



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

This thread is for all the new students who are moving into hostels this year! 

So hostelites, what do you think is the best thing about living in a hostel and what's the worst?

For myself, the best was having fun with my classmates outside of college hours, and the worst was always having issues with hot water and no A/C. The room was always hot, but the water was always cold!


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Not gonna be living in a hostel but i guess the worst part could be the curfew. :/


----------



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

best part- making good friends and being able to study together and have discussions and also just having a good time
worst part- the strict rules...not being allowed out...feels more like a prison cell  
whenever we get out to sit in the vans to go to college i swear were all like a bunch of inmates who just got let free...for like two minutes. haha :dead:


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Hostels were so much better back in Canada. Not that I lived in a hostel or anything, But the cousin who did live in a hostel loved it there. Plus I could pick him up any time I wanted! :cool!:


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Best Part : MAKING FRIENDS.Seniors Helping You In Studies,Enjoying Together
Worst Part: Hellish Ragging


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

The whole life of hostel is the best part of a student’s life, because in this time period a student learns all the fundamental in his life like that how to manage his time between his students and works. How to adjust to other people and learn how to make friendship with others and many other things they make a successful man. Hotels, Rooming Houses, Camps, And Other Lodging Places in The United States // WhereOrg.com


----------

